# Reif(e)prüfung für den Garten



## Limnos (10. Jan. 2011)

Hi

Bei uns ist z.Zt. Schnee "out" und Reif "in" Das hat mich zu ein paar Fotos verlockt, bevor die Sonne die gltzernden Kristalle "aufgefressen" hat.

​


----------



## Dodi (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Reif(e)prüfung für den Garten*

Hallo,

schöne Fotos!


----------

